# Snak Shak.



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.lnt.com/show_product/114...ffiliate&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_term=514798

Ive seen these at all kinds of pet stores and have always wondered.. are these good for your rats? like.. im sure they cant be bad for them to eat.. but has anyone had any positive or negative experience with these before? i was thinking about getting one or two. And also, im not sure if this is in the right section, buuut, if not can someone move it please? sorry. and thanks.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I think they're fine, just most rats will destroy them very quickly by peeing on them so you'll have to throw them away after a while.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh! i didnt even think about that.. thanks. i wonder if i could take out the bottom maybe? then if they pee they'd pee on the bedding and not the log thing.. do you think that would be a good idea? or just break it and be pointless.. lol.


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

I think it would be pointless to buy something to break it. Takes away from the point of it being a shak. Perhaps get a log bendable thing and hide treats in it?


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

I recently got one on sale for $5.00. The stores usually charge like $20.00, I would never pay nearly that much. (It's the guinea pig size house shack thing) The little logs aren't that bad, but there are still much better alternatives.


----------



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

ema-leigh said:


> They will pee *all over* it, and it will need to be thrown out QUICK! Like in a matter of weeks. Not worth it for how much pet stores charge for them... go outside grab a rock, some apple tree branches - sterilize them and throw them in. They can climb, gnaw and keep their nails trim
> 
> I have heard that you can gloss the shacks with a non toxic gloss, to make them pee proof and they will last months but I have not gotten around to trying it out just yet!


. Hey I didn't know I could use branches from outside I would like to do this what would I have to do to make them safe


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

$5 is a great price, my closest pet store charges $35 for the small sized one!! Please make sure to put this at floor level. One of my rats I adopted out died because the owner had this on the 2nd level unsecured and it fell with my girl inside of it. She was only 4 months old :-\

To make outside branches safe, I freeze them for 72 hours... then boil them in a pot of hot water on the stove. Make sure you are using apple tree branches or another safe wood for them to gnaw on. Your rats will love them


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

I get the log posted in the OP for $10 at my local pet store. My girls LOVE them. Mine go through it in a matter of a week or two (I have 5 rats).


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

i always wondered about those i had one once too. but then reading the Ingredients pine wood shavings is the first >.< so i stopped using it did not want my ratties to munch on pine.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753529


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for that link. I emailed the company and they told me it was made entirely from alfalfa and honey. I'm going to complain about that one!!!


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

weird though why put pine as its first? >.<


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wait, so there is pine or is not pine??


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Alright, thank you soo much. i never would have even thought to look at the ingretients.. :/


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

My girls HATED them. They didn't even try chewing on them. They just peed on it and went on their merry way.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Eh, sorry about your waste of money. :/


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Ha, no worries. I didn't mind. As long as they had a peeing block for a few days, I wasn't so worried about it.


----------

